# Who is your favorite sponsor and why?



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2011)

Out of the three in the poll who do you like and why?

No sponsor bashing please!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 25, 2011)

Have only used Euroking, got my first package yesterday and it was 7 days earlier then estimated


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 25, 2011)

Good poll. But it think prices will tell who is best


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to give my vote to WP because I've won a contest from him once and he's sent me some freebies.  The first time the freebie never made it to me so he resent another free one and gave me double the amount.. great service!   I keep hearing good things about the uncle so I'll be seeing him in the near future


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 25, 2011)

Have never tried any of them. Interested in the poll results.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 25, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Good poll. But it think prices will tell who is best


 
You lowered your prices?>


----------



## teepee (Jun 25, 2011)

So far my experience with EK has been very good


----------



## Robalo (Jun 25, 2011)

I go with EK. Great comunication, speed delivery, good gear with excelent prices.


----------



## MDR (Jun 25, 2011)

WP-Quality product and service.  Not to mention excellent specials.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 25, 2011)

Dear justhav2p, see discounts and offers and see qualety..


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 25, 2011)

How about napsgear? The shipping is super slow but the prices are one of the best. Also, from what I read, gp as an ugl has a lot of positive reviews.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to say Uncle, Before I was even involved with the "Team" or anything about it, I was a customer, And could always count on my pack coming in, in a timely fashion, and the quality has always been top notch! 

And I have alot to compare to


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 25, 2011)

i have used uncle z which is my fav and wp which i like all so probally the best in custmer servives by far and good quailty all so but way over priced.a-b is good all so at first he was the best sponsor hands down but he has changed his shiping and stuff now and it is not as good .i all so want to try anabolic temple tiger blood i think it would be good stuff but it is way over priced all so.so my favroite would have to be uncle z his 20ml jugs are nice and are just so smooth and good price all so,but wp and ab are good to.thats my 2 cents so far.my next cycle i am thinkng of trying some tigerbloood


----------



## james-27 (Jun 25, 2011)

Euroking can kiss my ass. I had my order ceased from these guys so they sent me a reship then it got ceased a second time. This tells me they are not discreet on there end. Oh well I just took the $300 loss and went on. By the way I have never had an issue before these guys.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jun 26, 2011)

Good poll kicking it up!! Bump


----------



## scwarzenegger (Jun 26, 2011)

I have to say EK. Havent tried the other ones though. EK have quality gear cheap! Sorry I cant order from them anymore because of the f****ng customs.......


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pretty obvious for me- but read my article on the blog about UGL vs pharma etc. Keep in mind that all on this list are friends and i am not a basher. Z is also my best friend so that helps


----------



## dav1dg90 (Jun 26, 2011)

I will have to say the great Uncle Z!!!! As OSL said it's not because we are apart of the team because when it comes down to it, Z is on point and we are customers first and foremost!!! It can get anymore convienent and smooth then Z and you never have to worry about waiting months for your order, all you have to do is sit back and chill!!! Customers deffinatley come first to Z and thats why he has my vote and many others!!!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jun 26, 2011)

I say z z oils are smooth and great. Am also friends with others on the poll their good as well!


----------



## smoke14me (Jun 26, 2011)

Uncle Z has my vote. Fast shipping, good customer service and Excellent products.


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 26, 2011)

Would be nice to see only members posting in this thread, no need for reps or sponsors to put there opinions in here. (except mine)


----------



## Testoman98 (Jun 26, 2011)

Right now my vote goes to EK. So far he's the only sponsor I've used. Very good prices and good customer service. Ordered from the email sale a few months back, order came in 8 days, would've been 7 but I missed the original delivery. Eventhough I've never ordered, Uncle Z has very good customer service also. Had some questions answered quickly by him not only on this board but also another board he's a sponsor on. No doubt I'll do business with him in the future.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys know what im gonna say! Z! I live in a place that can be difficult to ship to. Z has it figured out. Reliable service the best communication, i mean you talk to the main man thats rare in this business. The product which is the most important thing is awesome dosage is bang on and i just noticed the other day every vial is filled exactly yhe same and i always get my full 10ml.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jun 26, 2011)

EK is great.  Great service, pretty fast delivery for international, great product and thier reps are fackin awesome!


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 26, 2011)

EK for me. Great communication, even shipped full order before full payment was made due to last minute changes. Package arrived a whole week ahead of time!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jun 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 26, 2011)

Quite close


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Jun 26, 2011)

I've used quite a few sponsors,EK has my vote for sure..always comes very fast..prices are great and so r the products..


----------



## strength within (Jun 26, 2011)

Never ordered on line before...little nervous lol, but Uncle Z has awesome prices for his domestic line so I think I will be going with the Uncle


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 26, 2011)

No Naps????


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> No Naps????


 I have it narrowed to 3 for a personal reason.

Sorry


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 26, 2011)

When is this poll gonna end?


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> Would be nice to see only members posting in this thread, no need for reps or sponsors to put there opinions in here. (except mine)


 
LMAO-OK......me either


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 26, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have it narrowed to 3 for a personal reason.
> 
> Sorry


 
It's ok, I'll forgive you someday!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> When is this poll gonna end?


 This poll will close on *07-02-2011* at *01:14 PM*


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

What a specific end time!!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 26, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This poll will close on *07-02-2011* at *01:14 PM*


 
Lmfao, is that eastern standard time lol!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> Lmfao, is that eastern standard time lol!


 If you look at the top of the poll it will tell you based on your user settings.


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 26, 2011)

ordawg1 said:


> LMAO-OK......me either



I guess I should have said my opinion about posting opinions. It wasn't directed toward you. WP started out on a sale pitch right away. Was hoping just to have the members post up and see what they voted for.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> If you look at the top of the poll it will tell you based on your user settings.


 
You are so on top of it, I guess that's why you are a Mod, and a damn fine one at that! Thanks heavy!


----------



## Saney (Jun 27, 2011)

My favorite sponsor on this board is Euroking.

They answer my emails right away.

They have some of the Best Reps for additional customer service.

They have a great line of Products. My favorite is the very inexpensive yet high in quality Dragon Pharma.

Very speedy delivery times.

And they use a payment method that i'm very fond of.


Best sponsor I've ever used IMO


----------



## BigBird (Jun 27, 2011)

Had equal success with EK and Z.  Haven't tried WP - not yet anyway.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 27, 2011)

EK for me, best price, responsive to questions and have great reps. Product has all been legit from what I've tried, and the shipping is way quick. I haven't seen that combination from any of the others here so I have no reason to try anyone else.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jun 28, 2011)

bump i know heavy stop bumping it lol


----------



## TwisT (Jun 28, 2011)

You didn't include a lot of quality sponsors heavy 

Still love yew


----------



## ted8541 (Jun 28, 2011)

EK.

My friend just did his first order with EK.  He hasn't recieved it yet but so far the process was easy.  My friend says they are his favorite currently, and the only reason he says that is because all he needed was some clomid for his pct which is about to start.

Everyone else out there has a $150 to $200 minimum.  EK has no minimum.  Because of the good reviews and *the lack of a minimum order requirement*, they got his business.  And assuming all goes well with shipping and the quality of product, you can bet they'll get his business again.  And the next order will be for the next cycle, so it's going to be a big order.

Fuck minimums!


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 28, 2011)

since I only have EK from that list....


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like ek..they are everything I want in a sponser...fast reliable great prices good customer service good reps..and last but not least great products...keep up the good work ek


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

ATM I do not have a sponcer


----------



## Dalvey (Jun 28, 2011)

El is great a few minor glitches but they are Wu fault they are timeley and have great products and service


----------



## JerBear1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> *My favorite sponsor on this board is Euroking*.
> 
> *They answer my emails right away.*
> 
> ...





Digitalash said:


> *EK for me, best price, responsive to questions and have great reps*. Product has all been legit from what I've tried, and the shipping is way quick. I haven't seen that combination from any of the others here so I have no reason to try anyone else.





mazdarx7 said:


> *I like ek..they are everything I want in a sponser...fast reliable great prices good customer service good reps*..and last but not least great products...keep up the good work ek


 
Thanks guys, I'm sure that'll warm the other Reps hearts too. We try our best to help people.




ted8541 said:


> EK.
> My friend just did his first order with EK. He hasn't recieved it yet but so far the process was easy. My friend says they are his favorite currently, and the only reason he says that is because all he needed was some clomid for his pct which is about to start.
> 
> Everyone else out there has a $150 to $200 minimum. EK has no minimum. Because of the good reviews and *the lack of a minimum order requirement*, they got his business. And assuming all goes well with shipping and the quality of product, you can bet they'll get his business again. And the next order will be for the next cycle, so it's going to be a big order.
> ...


 
If you have any issues, LMK!


----------



## maniac0614 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ek is top notch. So far I tried his Genshi then His Dragon Pharma and they are both high quality gear.


----------



## AnabollicA (Jun 29, 2011)

For me it's Z. I haven't used the others on this poll so the answer is quite easy for me.

I use Naps & Z. I have heard good things about EuroKing and would try them as a back-up. 

WP is too expensive; I get prescription test and when their prices are similar, I may as well go with the legal HG script.


----------



## ted8541 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks JerBear1980.  Will do.


----------



## alphabolic (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm 3 for 3 with naps and they arrived in a week, 5 weeks, and 5 weeks.

I might try EK next time for less of a wait.


----------



## Pony (Jun 29, 2011)

WP hands down.  HGH is human grade, I dont care if its expensive, its not synthetic and that is whats most important to me.  His customer service is tops and Ive gotten as much in freebies as I have in gear ive paid for.


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 29, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> No Naps????



everyone that ordered from naps is still waiting on their packs so they can't give a review


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 29, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> everyone that ordered from naps is still waiting on their packs so they can't give a review



Everyone??? Hmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 29, 2011)

I've only ever ordered naps, but they came through. Quality products too. Still, it was a crazy long wait. I'd like to give another source a shot.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jun 29, 2011)

Uncle Z and the whole Z Team


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 29, 2011)

Unclez hands down


----------



## TwisT (Jun 30, 2011)

Boy, close race....


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 30, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Boy, close race....


 Yes it is!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks to all who vote for my shop and my service.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 30, 2011)

Uppers


----------



## Perdido (Jun 30, 2011)

Out of those listed Z. 
Reasons are obvious.
Customer satisfaction and no bullshit.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jul 1, 2011)

Last day bros


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jul 1, 2011)

Out of the three I would have to say WP because it's the only sponsor out of those listed that I've used . I've won freebies on two different occasions, and both times he sent MORE FREEBIES with the FREEBIES. The quality of the gear was outstanding. EQ was smooth and vials were filled to the top! Yes the prices might seem ridiculous but the quality is bar-none, not to mention there are always freebies in his goodie bags. Not having to worry as much about an abscess (from bad bad gear) helps me sleep better at night too 


I would probably go with EK next for the selection, prices, and reputation for quality.


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 1, 2011)

Price is great, quality is top notch, GREAT customer service, great packaging & he helped me gained 30 pounds of dry muscle on my first cycle  Ima have to go with uncle Z


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 2, 2011)

I like all of these sponsors. 

They all have good products but if I had to choose just one I would go with Euroking. Euroking has good products at a good value. His shipping times are also good. I have used different brands and then switched to Euroking's products and all of a sudden my gains take off again. Recently I used his Pharm grade Primobolan and it is the strongest Primo I have ever used in my life. Euroking has very potent products at a good price.

*

*​ 
*Euroking gets my vote.*​


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2011)

Get off your knees Heavy..


----------



## cad500 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have only used two online sources.  Z has my vote...super fast and great communication


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 3, 2011)

*Euroking wins the vote!*


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 9, 2011)

never have i used such top quality than from world-pharm
shipment came in less than a damn week. ordered on friday and came next thursday
and gear is top of the line


----------



## ROID (Jul 9, 2011)

WP is the only sponsor that is legit here. Yeah, if you order from the rest you will get something in the mail but there it is either counterfeit or just bunk, Unless you are a moderator then you might get something of value. 

I'll pay a few extra dollars to WP. I know I'm not getting counterfeit/bunk gear. I know its sterile, dosed correct and what is on the label is what is inside the vial. 

It would be nice it if a non bias test of all the sponsors gear could be done. 

WP is by far the best sponsor here. The people that have a problem with him are the ones that can't afford him or bitch about not getting enough free gear.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jul 9, 2011)

ROID said:


> WP is the only sponsor that is legit here. Yeah, if you order from the rest you will get something in the mail but there it is either counterfeit or just bunk, Unless you are a moderator then you might get something of value.
> 
> I'll pay a few extra dollars to WP. I know I'm not getting counterfeit/bunk gear. I know its sterile, dosed correct and what is on the label is what is inside the vial.
> 
> ...



I don't think that's reallllllly whats going on.....


----------



## Lordsks (Jul 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Euroking wins the vote!*


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 10, 2011)

world pharma is very very good, def the highest quality. but ive had good experiences with other companies too. many sponsors are very legit here



ROID said:


> WP is the only sponsor that is legit here. Yeah, if you order from the rest you will get something in the mail but there it is either counterfeit or just bunk, Unless you are a moderator then you might get something of value.
> 
> I'll pay a few extra dollars to WP. I know I'm not getting counterfeit/bunk gear. I know its sterile, dosed correct and what is on the label is what is inside the vial.
> 
> ...


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 10, 2011)

this poll seemed to be more a competition of who has the most reps. just sayin


----------



## sulli174 (Jul 10, 2011)

my fav sponsor is Jim my AA sponsor.


----------



## petermal (Jul 10, 2011)

your in AA and your doing steroids?..... the reason I am asking is because I am also a 12 stepper and have been thinking about the whole steroids and recovery thing....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for all again who trust to my prods i sale in my shop and my service.
I do my best to make customers happy.

thanks again.


----------



## digical1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hell no Naps, you think we got time to wait 12 weeks for a delivery!


----------



## digical1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> No Naps????





Smart move not ordering from these scammers. Napsgear sucks!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Aug 11, 2011)

digical1 said:


> Smart move not ordering from these scammers. Napsgear sucks!


 
Actually the gear you get from Naps is quite good! It's the shipping that I didn't like!

But I'm reading that they are working on new shipping techniques that will speed up the delivery times! If thats the case they will be G2G!


----------



## vannesb (Aug 11, 2011)

I am going with Z, good prices, quality and reasonable turn-around time.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2011)

digical1 said:


> Smart move not ordering from these scammers. Napsgear sucks!


 

There is a much better way of going about getting your problems solved.  This is will do nothing constructive or helpful.

In the future, if you have issues I would advise you to please contact a rep. for help.

Please knock off the BS - NOW!  Thank you.


----------

